# Smoking cessation tapes?



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi does Mike have Smoking Cessation tapes?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yes, Bonnie.







They are due to be released very shortly - Mike and I just discussed this today in fact! He is using a method that is unlike any other on the market, and one in which he himself (as a former smoker from age 14!) used successfully many years ago.His smoking cessation program is also being considered for a possible special grant project.As soon as it is available, I'll let you know. Take care, Bonnie.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

How soon are they going to be released? I can't wait to get them.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I don't know when the release date is yet, as they are in production. As soon as they are available, I will let you know!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thank you , marilyn! Do you think it will be released in the next month or so. Sorry for pressing you on it but I want something like NOW!







. I am desperate, so don't know whether to wait for Mike's tapes or buy something else. I wll wait for Mike's tapes if it is going to be released in the next month. Thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I'll ask him and see what he says...Once I find out, I'll post back here ASAP


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Well, I called over there and it's pretty late, so he must still be in with his evening appointment patients or out now, and I also emailed him about it, but I know he has a workshop this weekend, so he may not reply until next week. When I hear from him, I will post it right away! So I'm working on it!







No problem about wanting this now - lots of people do! Glad I could be of some help to ya...Take care, Bonnie...


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thank you so much marilyn!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Bonnie,Just heard from Mike as he was finishing late with a an evening appointment patient who had traveled 200 miles and was 2 hours late!Anyway, Mike says the very earliest the smoking cessation program would be available is sometime in mid-October - provided the packaging and production goes as planned - sometimes there are production delays, so that is just the anticipated time-frame, it may be later than that. There is no information regarding pricing yet as this is actually "pre-release" information just for you!So from here, you can decide if you want to go ahead and order another program now that is already available, if you can't wait that long. But Mike says it is nice that you asked. And if you decide to wait until Mike's program is released, you will be the first to know - just let me know.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Ok i'll look around then and see if there is anything highly recommended. Thank you so much.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Hi!I too would be very interested in the program to quit smoking! Please let me know when they come out, much appreciated.Tina


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I would be interested too. I am NOT smoking but AM addicted to the Nicorette gum which my dr. says is nothing compared to smoking. But still...just another addiction!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

When they are released, I will be sure to let you all know!


----------

